# Claw leaves



## Lucky Cindy (Jan 16, 2007)

my leaves are turning in they look like claws, what causes this, and what's the damage to my girls,what can i do to prevent this and can i bring them back, they are two weeks into bloom, they are eating at 900 ppm, room temp is 74-81', grow medium rock wool


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 17, 2007)

Lucky Cindy said:
			
		

> my leaves are turning in they look like claws, what causes this, and what's the damage to my girls,what can i do to prevent this and can i bring them back, they are two weeks into bloom, they are eating at 900 ppm, room temp is 74-81', grow medium rock wool


 
Hey LC, what type of nutrients are you using, and how much? What does the nutrient package say to give them?

The "claw" is caused by too much nitrogen. You should be giving them much less nitrogen during flowering. Usually, a nutrient that is preformulated for flowering is used at the amounts suggested on the package.


----------

